# Do NOT opt-in for the Uber & Spotify partnership. Here's why...



## Pascal O. (Sep 23, 2014)

After doing some more research on the "features" of this new found partnership btw Uber & Spotify, I am even more flabbergasted.

Here is a vid link of how the app works:






As you can observe from the short promo, the Uber pax (premium Spotify subscriber) will have the ability to play a track/playlist on their personal smartphone thru the Uber app & wirelessly transfer/link their Spotify track to the Uberdriver's app.

The take home message is, the selling point of this merger requires the Uberdrivers to allow the pax play their songs via Spotify @ the expense of the Uberdriver's smartphone data.

Thus, in addition to worrying about car wear & tear, gas expenses & cleanliness, the Uberdrivers now need to add "music streaming service" onto that list. Moreover, all these expenses are deducted from the little -- if any -- profit we make from the aftermath of the nationwide rate cuts 

I can assure you I personally will NOT be opting into this marketing gimmick that further affects the Uberdriver's bottom line as someone has to pay for our data & Uber sure hasn't offered last I checked.

In the case that an Uber pax asks why I opted out, I will politely inform them that if they wish to play songs thru Spotify, I will gladly connect "their" device to my aux & not use my personal data -- that is paid for out of my pocket -- to entertain them, in addition to a service that already goes well beyond that of a traditional taxi ride 

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Update 11/18/14 (8:35pm)
*
One more thing everybody...

Although Uber "claims" this new feature is "optional." I can ASSURE you that in the near future, this will be a MANDATORY option. Mark my words -- I said it first

This is a company that slashes their driver's rates, knowing fully well the overhead cost their drivers adhere too on daily basis -- in addition to the risk we take in the case our personal insurance find out about our ride-sharing activities -- while expecting us to still over deliver on the "perfect" Uber ride for the fear of deactivation

This Spotify experience is an Uberdriver option for now. But just like the rates cuts became permanent @ the expense of the drivers & benefit of the pax, so will this 

Thus, I recommend you FORCE yourselves to like whatever the pax plays today as that soon will be the ONLY music you can listen too as an Uberdriver


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

It's only unfortunate that Uber landed where they always land. Right in the back pockets of the drivers without so much as an ask or compensation other than you'll get more money losing biz and stars.


----------



## KrisThuy (Aug 6, 2014)

how many of u poor uberx drivers dress up like that uberx driver in the vid for 1.10 cents a mile ?


----------



## Oc_DriverX (Apr 29, 2014)

And, even though they could see the car was close by, they decided to wait upstairs and dance, making their driver wait as they came downstairs.

Also, imagine four big guys bouncing around to the music in a Prius. That would not be safe.


----------



## Bob S (Sep 29, 2014)

How many of you get out and open the door for your passengers? I guess that could encourage tips, but I find most passengers are well trained to never tip.


----------



## Rockwall (Oct 10, 2014)

Bob S said:


> How many of you get out and open the door for your passengers? I guess that could encourage tips, but I find most passengers are well trained to never tip.


When I was still green I opened the door once or twice to some rich folks. No tips no Thank you. 
Now, I only open doors for folks that need help.
On a side note,I have Spotify trial membership, and it uses a lot of data. Thankfully T-Mobile does not charge data for Premium music servcies


----------



## Pascal O. (Sep 23, 2014)

Bob S said:


> How many of you get out and open the door for your passengers? I guess that could encourage tips, but I find most passengers are well trained to never tip.


Personally I have had tips from $2 all the way to a $20 bill & have NEVER opened the door for any1. The day taxi drivers open doors for pax is the day I "may" reconsider.

Uberx is a revolutionized taxi. It's not rocket science so don't complicate it

UberBlack & SUV are there for those who desire their personal chauffeur

These pax are already paying Walmart prices for a 5-star service. Anything else is just pushing it...


----------



## Optimus Uber (Oct 7, 2014)

Pascal O. said:


> After doing some more research on the "features" of this new found partnership btw Uber & Spotify, I am even more flabbergasted.
> 
> Here is a vid link of how the app works:
> 
> ...


They can hookup to my car for a fee, $10 per connection. Takes care of their bull shit $10 week phone fee.


----------



## Rockwall (Oct 10, 2014)

Pascal O. said:


> Personally I have had tips from $2 all the way to a $20 bill & have NEVER opened the door for any1. The day taxi drivers open doors for pax is the day I "may" reconsider.
> 
> Uberx is a revolutionized taxi. It's not rocket science so don't complicate it
> 
> UberBlack & Suv are there for those who desire their personal chauffeur


In my highest tip todate $40, I did not have to open a door or offer water, and the ride was $35.


----------



## Optimus Uber (Oct 7, 2014)

KrisThuy said:


> how many of u poor uberx drivers dress up like that uberx driver in the vid for 1.10 cents a mile ?


None that I know of, if you want me to dress up, you better be paying $5 a mile.

Who lets their passengers in the driver side, so frickin' lame.


----------



## UberRey (Sep 1, 2014)

I swear sometimes that Uber must view us as a social experiment. They are slowly training us to pay THEM for the pleasure to drive people around in our own cars.


----------



## Optimus Uber (Oct 7, 2014)

Pascal O. said:


> After doing some more research on the "features" of this new found partnership btw Uber & Spotify, I am even more flabbergasted.
> 
> Here is a vid link of how the app works:
> 
> ...


Just watched the video. Haha!!! I charge $10 per kbps. I'll make more on data than the ride. How are you going to stream audio on a 4g phone without the stream cutting out, you'll need LTE. And who's paying for the data, as many use there own phone. Not using my data stream, I already go through 15Gb a month. I guess we need to start paying uber for the privilege to drive for them.


----------



## cheerose (Aug 29, 2014)

Where do we opt in or out with this?


----------



## Optimus Uber (Oct 7, 2014)

cheerose said:


> Where do we opt in or out with this?


Only thing I have ever been asked is do I have an aux cable.


----------



## Spanky (Jun 28, 2014)

I will not opt in to this data sucking madness unless they pay us to do it. I do not open doors, do not give out water or gum, wear shorts and t-shirt everyday, not overly chatty with either Uber or Lyft passenger and I wash my car once a month. Been rocking a 4.83 on Uber and a 4.9 on Lyft for a year. My Uber average for last week was a 4.88. My rating have been better since I stopped giving a F since the last rate cuts.


----------



## Brady (Oct 6, 2014)

Fortunately iOS 8.1.1 screwed up the Bluetooth streaming in a lot of vehicles including my Dodge Charger. Even with a Bluetooth connection, it only plays on phones, not the car speakers.

When I drive my car, I decide the music and volume. That's Fox News radio during the day, pop in the evening and light jazz after midnight.


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

Optimus Uber said:


> What's really funny, is some hack journalist wrote an article about this without knowing all the facts. *It doesn't suck anyone's data feed* but the customers data feed. All they use is your radio and they connect their phone to your aux port. I've been doing this already, since I started with Uber. Its nothing new, I do it all the time with iPhones anyway. Everyone making a big deal about nothing. It just uses your radios input to play there music instead of yours. All this uproar about nothing. I'm sitting here laughing my ass off, as there is nothing to opt into. Its up to you if you let them use your radio to play their songs. You have ultimate control of the volume anyway. I have a Harmon kardon system in my car and it thumps. I happen to like loud music and a variety of musics so I have no issue. Like I said there is nothing to opt into. If you allow them to play their tunes or not is up to you. Like I said, I have already been doing this for months, so for me its a non-issue. Still laughing at all the upheaval for no reason.


*That remains to be verified.*

*"Re: How much data does Spotify use monthly?*
Options

‎29-07-2013 10:54 PM

I have the 2G and it has always been plenty for iHeart radio and SiriusXM. I rarely go over 1G. Since adding Spotify, I used almost * 3/4ths of a Gig in a week. * That is basically just *at the gym for an hour a day*. I will always make sure I am on the gym's WiFi, or I will drop Spotify. Love it, but it is a data sucker!!!!!"
http://community.spotify.com/t5/Hel...much-data-does-Spotify-use-monthly/td-p/70223
The real story will only reveal itself on the drivers end if our data feed is involved and it's starting to look like that may be the case.

I'm sure more official stats are available with some searching.

My data usage fees run about $15 a gig when exceeded. I'd hate to see the math using the above citing and having pax in the vehicle playing for far more time than an hour at the gym.

*I suspect that the drivers gig usage may be involved because IT WASN'T MENTIONED as not being involved.*


----------



## Optimus Uber (Oct 7, 2014)

scrurbscrud said:


> *That remains to be verified.*
> 
> *"Re: How much data does Spotify use monthly?*
> Options
> ...


Yep, just re-read the email. Works with the uber app. So if your using your own phone, its going to suck from your data plan. I am paying $10 a week for an uber phone because of data usage and I'm going to let someone sponge off my data line for free, no frickin' way.

My apologies for my erroneous post before this. No way I am letting anyone do this. Wave the $10 a week fee and ill allow it, but nothing is free in life.

I will tell customers, that is in select cars only. Not this one. I'm a contractor, I get paid for shit like this. You want this feature active in my car, then pay for it. I'm not paying $10 a week so one of the riff raff uber clients can steal food off my table.

Uber can go **** THEMSELVES!!!!

They can stick Spotify up their asses.

I'll make the option available for $250 a month.

That's my price. All of you using your own phones, no frickin' way would I do it. Data isn't free.

Unfortunately, there's a third party involved with this catastrophe, the deal is made between uber and Spotify, they never got driver buy in on this, I dont give shit away for free. Sorry my aux cable isn't compatible with Spotify. Still waiting for uber to send it to me. That's my response to the customer.

Uber is delayed in sending me the correct connection, along with my $250 a month payment for offering this service in my vehicle. That's right uber, its my car, go **** yourselves. Nothing gets played without my permission. Tired of your outrageous commissions. After what I bring to the table. You're going to take advantage of all the drivers again.

No problem, anyone that asks me, I'm still waiting for uber to send me the correct Spotify cable. No problem throwing you under the bus. You want to screw us on the $10 a week, you screw us out of the tip, well screw you and that shitty Spotify. There will be none of that in my ride.


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

Optimus Uber said:


> Yep, just re-read the email. Works with the uber app. So if your using your own phone, its going to suck from your data plan. I am paying $10 a week for an uber phone because of data usage and I'm going to let someone sponge off my data line for free, no frickin' way.
> 
> My apologies for my erroneous post before this. No way I am letting anyone do this. Wave the $10 a week fee and ill allow it, but nothing is free in life.
> 
> ...


If you stick to the Uber supplied phone Uber is apparently going to eat the data cost, *that is UNTIL they jack the monthly rate to have it, certainly.*

*WTF is wrong with these guyz?*


----------



## Pascal O. (Sep 23, 2014)

Optimus Uber said:


> What's really funny, is some hack journalist wrote an article about this without knowing all the facts. It doesn't suck anyone's data feed but the customers data feed. All they use is your radio and they connect their phone to your aux port. I've been doing this already, since I started with Uber. Its nothing new, I do it all the time with iPhones anyway. Everyone making a big deal about nothing. It just uses your radios input to play there music instead of yours. All this uproar about nothing. I'm sitting here laughing my ass off, as there is nothing to opt into. Its up to you if you let them use your radio to play their songs. You have ultimate control of the volume anyway. I have a Harmon kardon system in my car and it thumps. I happen to like loud music and a variety of musics so I have no issue. Like I said there is nothing to opt into. If you allow them to play their tunes or not is up to you. Like I said, I have already been doing this for months, so for me its a non-issue. Still laughing at all the upheaval for no reason.


I truly hope your right. But if that really is the case, please answer me this:

How (in the promo video above) did the music transition from the pax app to the Uberdriver's car -- as we saw when he opened the door the music was already playing?

Either the marketing guys over @ Uber grossly exaggerated the possibilities of the Spotify integration in Uber or the music was sent from the pax Uber app over to the drivers to "ease" the listening transition.

Moreover, having to not connect a cable directly to the pax smartphone would facilitate their ability to -- as Uber would like to put it -- be the "DJ" of the ride. As the video conveys, wouldn't need a physical connection as the Uberdriver would more than likely have their smartphone connected via bluetooth or aux

I would like an explanation if you have one


----------



## Optimus Uber (Oct 7, 2014)

Bob S said:


> How many of you get out and open the door for your passengers? I guess that could encourage tips, but I find most passengers are well trained to never tip.


I do, still no tip


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

Pascal O. said:


> I truly hope your right. But if that really is the case, please answer me this:
> 
> How (in the promo video above) did the music transition from the pax app to the Uberdriver's car -- as we saw when he opened the door the music was already playing?
> 
> ...


Jay2dresq speculated that it was a handoff of the pax phone through the app into Uber's feed and then into the drivers phone of some sort. There has to be some kind of close proximity indicator to perform this. And I wouldn't think it could happen unless a fare is engaged by starting the ride.


----------



## Optimus Uber (Oct 7, 2014)

Pascal O. said:


> I truly hope your right. But if that really is the case, please answer me this:
> 
> How (in the promo video above) did the music transition from the pax app to the Uberdriver's car -- as we saw when he opened the door the music was already playing?
> 
> ...


Just reread the email. This will increase the cost of your personal phone. Spotify is a data eater, no way am I sucking the cost for this. Going to get my new phone today. They can take their phone back and stick it where the sun dont shine. There will be no Spotify in my car. I want weekly payments for this service. No one uses my vehicles resources for free. This is America, nothing is free. Sorry to rant, I am pissed.


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

Optimus Uber said:


> Just reread the email. They will increase the cost of the phone. Spotify is a data eater, no way am I sucking the cost for this. Going to get my new phone today. They can take their phone back and stick it where the sun dont shine. There will be no Spotify in my car. I want weekly payments for this service. No one uses my vehicles resources for free. This is America, nothing is free.


I'll supply my own far less cost alternative if and when it suits me. I sure as hell ain't eating the costs.


----------



## Optimus Uber (Oct 7, 2014)

scrurbscrud said:


> I'll supply my own far less cost alternative if and when it suits me. I sure as hell ain't eating the costs.


Only a matter of time before the phone charge will be $20 a week because of the streaming data. I am already over my 15Gb a month because of how much I use waze. Uber has turned into a bunch of leeches. They suck everything they can for free, take advantage of your personnel assets and exploit what you have for their own self gain.

Sorry Uber, there was someone you left out of your deal with Spotify, your contractors, Morons!!!

You can kind of tell, thus has rubbed me the wrong way.

Sorry, I'm still waiting on my Spotify cable. But you can hook up through my aux port directly. But there will be no Spotify in my car without a Spotify weekly payment.


----------



## Pascal O. (Sep 23, 2014)

cheerose said:


> Where do we opt in or out with this?


The Uber & Spotify partnership launch initially in 10 cities this friday, Nov. 21st 2014:

London, LA, Nashville, NYC, Mexico City, SF, Singapore, Stockholm, Toronto and Sydney

So you should expect emails in your respective cities in the upcoming weeks


----------



## Optimus Uber (Oct 7, 2014)

Pascal O. said:


> The Uber & Spotify partnership launch initially in 10 cities on friday Nov. 21st 2014:
> 
> London, LA, Nashville, NYC, Mexico City, SF, Singapore, Stockholm, Toronto and Sydney
> 
> So you should expect emails in your respective cities in the upcoming weeks


Got my email today at 1:34 pm, that's why I am ranting now. Haha!!!

The email says its optional. Fine by me, my option says NO until I get a cut of the deal.


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

I would imagine that this so called data feed is only going to be used for fresh feed i.e. streaming, not pax loaded and saved music on their own phones. 

Don't really know how Spotify works in this arena. I did read that users can save songs and replay them, but unlikely they'll get to use that aspect as it's a no money deal for either Spotify or Uber.


----------



## Optimus Uber (Oct 7, 2014)

scrurbscrud said:


> I would imagine that this so called data feed is only going to be used for fresh feed i.e. streaming, not pax loaded and saved music on their own phones.
> 
> Don't really know how Spotify works in this arena. I did read that users can save songs and replay them, but unlikely they'll get to use that aspect as it's a no money deal for either Spotify or Uber.


If they're connecting to the uber app, they're sucking data. I'm not paying $10 a week for someone else to take advantage of my data plan. I pay the $10, it is my property. I am going to tell clients, its a $20 optional service paid up front in cash.


----------



## Optimus Uber (Oct 7, 2014)

Damn it, now I dont feel like driving tonight. Going to turn the app off. What a bunch of morons.

Anyone asking to use this Spotify crap will get an automatic 1*, even if they tip.

Better yet, I see this crap come up on my phone and the trip hasn't started yet, I'm cancelling, they can find another ride.


----------



## Pascal O. (Sep 23, 2014)

Optimus Uber said:


> Got my email today at 1:34 pm, that's why I am ranting now. Haha!!!
> 
> The email says its optional. Fine by me, my option says NO until I get a cut of the deal.


What is the new cost of the supplied Uber phone? Although I returned mine the minute they came out w/ an iOS app, I am curious.

Also, does the Uber phone fee ONLY go up if you opt-in or is it going up accross the board regardless?

Moreover, please can you post a screen shot of the email -- of course removing your personal name & all for anonymity -- as I am in Atlanta, GA & probs will not be getting it for a while


----------



## Oc_DriverX (Apr 29, 2014)

Pascal O. said:


> ...
> 
> How (in the promo video above) did the music transition from the pax app to the Uberdriver's car -- as we saw when he opened the door the music was already playing?
> 
> ...


Do you think that the driver had already started the ride before they got in the car? Did he ask for their permission? They were so busy dancing I doubt they would be bothered to answer the phone.


----------



## Optimus Uber (Oct 7, 2014)

Pascal O. said:


> What is the new cost of the supplied Uber phone? Although I returned mine the minute they came out w/ an iOS app, I am curious.
> 
> Also, does the Uber phone fee ONLY go up if you opt-in or is it going up accross the board regardless?
> 
> Moreover, please can you post a screen shot of the email -- of course removing your personal name & all for anonymity -- as I am in Atlanta, GA & probs will not be getting it for a while





















IMPROVING THE UBER
EXPERIENCE WITH MUSIC

Hi Dumb ass that decided to drive for Uber,

Yesterday, we announced a feature in the Uber rider app that allows riders to choose their own music from Spotify to play during their ride. Starting Friday, your riders will be able to experience this feature as soon as you begin the trip.

WHAT MUSIC MEANS FOR YOU

Music is an optional feature for you to add to the Uber experience for your riders, but we encourage you to participate if you have a vehicle equipped with AUX input! With Music you'll no longer have to wonder what riders want to listen to, they'll be able to DJ right from the backseat. And while we expect all riders to be courteous with their music selections, don't forget you can always ask them to change the tune, and you remain in control of the volume in your car.

You already provide incredible service-this just creates one more opportunity to make the ride experience even better.

HOW MUSIC WORKS

With Music, riders can link their music with the Uber app and choose what songs to play during a trip. Watch the video below to learn how the feature works:



To make your vehicle music enabled, all you need is:


An auxiliary port in your car
An auxiliary cord
When you see the Enable Music switch in your partner app, you've done everything correctly. See below for reference.










Once your AUX cable is set up, you're ready to get started!

*Step 1:* Tune your stereo input to AUX, and make sure your stereo volume is up to a moderate level.

*Step 2:* Plug one end of the AUX cable into the AUX port of your car console and the other end into your phone. The Music switch will turn on automatically. If you're properly set up, you'll hear a test beat.

*Step 3:* Once you hear the test beat, go online. If you don't hear it, check that your cables at both ends are plugged in securely, adjust the stereo to AUX, and make sure the volume level on your phone and your stereo is set to normal. Then click the Music switch off and then back on again to try the test beat once more.

*Step 4: *Once you've accepted a trip, you'll know a rider has enabled Music if there's a music icon next to their name. From there your rider can use their phone to select the music that plays during the trip.

FREQUENTLY ASKED QUESTIONS

We've created a list of commonly asked questions here. If you've checked over the list and can't find an answer to your question about Music, please let us know!

CLICK HERE FOR FAQs

Thank you for being such an incredible partner! We think Music should improve the Uber experience for you and we'll keep working to add new features that make Uber the best driving platform available.

Best,

Team Uber

Uber Technologies Inc. | Unsubscribe | View Online
405 Howard Street, Suite 550, San Francisco, CA 94105

Here's more info on it:

http://blog.uber.com/In-App-Music#video


----------



## Optimus Uber (Oct 7, 2014)

Some info I just read:

How will I know that the rider wants music?

Once you accept the trip request, riders who have enabled this feature will have a musical note next to their name.

How do I disable music?

Before going online, uncheck the slider in the Uber Partner app or unplug your auxiliary cable. If you’re online, you’ll need to go offline to disable music.

There is a way to disable the music. See above.

This way I can weed out the punks and not have to drive the degenerate kids. Lets face it, thats who uses spotify, the young ones that cause more damage to your car. Thank you Uber, this way I don't have to drive the kids that screw up my car. They've put a punk filter into the app. App Music off, no jack ass riders, App Music On, ratings go down, from the over entitled.


----------



## Pascal O. (Sep 23, 2014)

Oc_DriverX said:


> Do you think that the driver had already started the ride before they got in the car? Did he ask for their permission? They were so busy dancing I doubt they would be bothered to answer the phone.


For those wondering, according to the Uber blog (link below), once the driver "accepts" the ride request, the pax can begin controlling your music -- without physically begin in your vehicle -- if you have the Spotify music option enabled prior to accepting the trip.

http://blog.uber.com/In-App-Music

Furthermore, the blog confirms that if your our using YOUR personal smartphone to do Uber, the data cost is on the Uberdriver. They claim they are working on being able to wave this cost in the future but until then, every kilobyte of data streamed is FREE $$ that you're giving away

At this point, we might as well start giving the riders $$ bills as we are "honored" to be their Uberdriver 

As long as your smartphone is already connected via aux (bluetooth compatibility coming in the near future) they will have control of the music in the car if they are a Spotify premium user


----------



## Optimus Uber (Oct 7, 2014)

Pascal O. said:


> For those wondering, according to the Uber blog (link below), once the driver "accepts" the ride request, the pax can begin controlling your music -- without physically begin in your vehicle -- if you have the Spotify music option enabled prior to accepting the trip.
> 
> http://blog.uber.com/In-App-Music
> 
> ...


It's a kick back to Uber, that Uber isn't cutting us in on. Hell no, I get my cut or no tunes, running a bad ass harmon kardon system. Sorry, not doing it for free, when someone else is capitalizing on it.


----------



## Pascal O. (Sep 23, 2014)

One more thing everybody...

Although Uber "claims" this new feature is "optional." I can ASSURE you that in the near future, this will be a MANDATORY option. Mark my words -- I said it first

This is a company that slashes their driver's rates, knowing fully well the overhead cost their drivers adhere to on daily basis -- in addition to the risk we take in the case our personal insurance find out about our ride-sharing activities -- while expecting us to still over deliver on the "perfect" Uber ride.

This Spotify experience is an Uberdriver option for now...But just like the rates cuts became permanent @ the expense of the drivers, so will this


----------



## unter ling (Sep 29, 2014)

scrurbscrud said:


> It's only unfortunate that Uber landed where they always land. Right in the back pockets of the drivers without so much as an ask or compensation other than you'll get more money losing biz and stars.


Come on guys, where is that luber spirit. Cant you see that with the free water and snacks, the cheap fare, and now spotify, this will increase the number of riders and drivers will make more money. Please pass me some more koolaid, i dont want to run out.


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

Uh oh!

Here is an estimate of gig usage for Spotify:


96Kbps equals roughly 0.75MB/minute or 24 hours of music per 1GB
160Kbps equals roughly 1.3MB/minute or 13 hours of music per 1GB
*320Kbps equals roughly 2.5MB/minute pr 7 hours of music per 1GB*
Looks like a driver who has a long day driving with Spotify pax could easily run a gig a day!

Let's see? At $15 a gig and driving daily to make ends meet, why that's 30 GIGS a month or a $450 dollar monthly bill to the driver.

Pretty sure Uber will get a nice chunk of change out of heavy driver users. AND if you don't stream the highest quality, why you just won't be 5 STAR material now will ya?

https://blog.yourkarma.com/how-much-data-do-apps-use
I'm sure it will only be half that or in Uber math, about a $300 per month potential bill for full time drivers.


----------



## Worcester Sauce (Aug 20, 2014)

Pascal O. said:


> After doing some more research on the "features" of this new found partnership btw Uber & Spotify, I am even more flabbergasted.
> 
> Here is a vid link of how the app works:
> 
> ...


could this be the real reason behind ditching the old Uber phone in favor of an app on the driver's phone?


----------



## grams777 (Jun 13, 2014)

scrurbscrud said:


> Uh oh!
> 
> Here is an estimate of gig usage for Spotify:
> 
> ...


Uber says the streaming will use the 96 Kbps setting. Of course, they could quietly bump it up in a future update. IMO, 96 doesn't sound very good. 160 is so so. 320 sounds good.


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

grams777 said:


> Uber says the streaming will use the 96 Kbps setting. Of course, they could quietly bump it up in a future update. IMO, 96 doesn't sound very good. 160 is so so. 320 sounds good.


Well hell if it's YOUR FREE MONEY to the pax every damn pax will certainly que it up!

And if it sounds like shit who's fault is it but YOURS?


----------



## cybertec69 (Jul 23, 2014)

Bob S said:


> How many of you get out and open the door for your passengers? I guess that could encourage tips, but I find most passengers are well trained to never tip.


In NY the pax jump in while the car is still in motion, I kid you not.


----------



## UberFrolic (Sep 18, 2014)

Fk UBER what is wrong with those people


----------



## Actionjax (Oct 6, 2014)

So I just got back from the Uber training on the Spotify intro that launches this Friday. It looks like the PAX will be able to now choose in the 10 markets that it is introduced a Music enabled Uber car. So if there is you and another driver that may be closer they can choose the driver with Music enabled that driverDriver will get the call over a standard UberX who may be closer to the PAX. So while participation is optional those who want it can request it from the app and you may get passed over for not having it.
I will be testing this out on Friday as part of the pilot. Will see how it takes off.
Before you flame me understand that I would rather try it and see what it is before I make any assumptions. Also our market is pretty shaky right now with the recent threats from the city...so anything to get users to push for it's existence can help.


----------



## Guest (Nov 19, 2014)

KrisThuy said:


> how many of u poor uberx drivers dress up like that uberx driver in the vid for 1.10 cents a mile ?


I sometimes wear the suit and get the door. It's like dress up I get to feel baller making min wage . Love the reactions from riders..they say "come on, what's the catch" it's embarrassing to say I do it for you guys. So thanks for giving me a hard time about it :/ but they always seem much happier during and after the trip and yell out 10stars man 10!

It's too much extra work for the low wages to do it everyday, but when I do airports I rock it!

Nothing beats when you get a new rider and they are so blown away by the experience that it changes their whole day for the better..the suite and a good well stocked/clean uber make people happy and If I can make people happy it's worth it to me. My wallet disagrees though


----------



## grams777 (Jun 13, 2014)

Actionjax said:


> So I just got back from the Uber training on the Spotify intro that launches this Friday. It looks like the PAX will be able to now choose in the 10 markets that it is introduced a Music enabled Uber car. So if there is you and another driver that may be closer they can choose the driver with Music enabled that driverDriver will get the call over a standard UberX who may be closer to the PAX. So while participation is optional those who want it can request it from the app and you may get passed over for not having it.
> I will be testing this out on Friday as part of the pilot. Will see how it takes off.
> Before you flame me understand that I would rather try it and see what it is before I make any assumptions. Also our market is pretty shaky right now with the recent threats from the city...so anything to get users to push for it's existence can help.


That's interesting. I guess that's one way to get drivers to comply. Of course, if those riders turn out to be problematic, it would be a good way for drivers to filter them out.


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

Actionjax said:


> So I just got back from the Uber training on the Spotify intro that launches this Friday. It looks like the PAX will be able to now choose in the 10 markets that it is introduced a Music enabled Uber car. *So if there is you and another driver that may be closer they can choose the driver with Music enabled that driverDriver will get the call* over a standard UberX who may be closer to the PAX. So while participation is optional those who want it can request it from the app and you may get passed over for not having it.
> I will be testing this out on Friday as part of the pilot. Will see how it takes off.
> Before you flame me understand that I would rather try it and see what it is before I make any assumptions. Also our market is pretty shaky right now with the recent threats from the city...so anything to get users to push for it's existence can help.


That doesn't surprise me either. Looks like those who opt in may be driving a little longer to pax, huh? Besides footing the bill for the service stream data. Whattadeal for you! Oh, oh, oh, and you'll get MORE DRUNKS too!


----------



## PingPong (Oct 13, 2014)

KrisThuy said:


> how many of u poor uberx drivers dress up like that uberx driver in the vid for 1.10 cents a mile ?


Ever been to Uberlandia..


----------



## grams777 (Jun 13, 2014)

scrurbscrud said:


> That doesn't surprise me either. Looks like those who opt in may be driving a little longer to pax, huh? Besides footing the bill for the service stream data. Whattadeal for you! Oh, oh, oh, and you'll get MORE DRUNKS too!


20 minute pings to stream pax music through my data plan....let me warm my engine up.


----------



## UberFrolic (Sep 18, 2014)

Who knows this spotify shit might encourage longer rides so they can listen to their entire album of Coldplay. Cha-Ching


----------



## Sly (Aug 30, 2014)

I don't plug uber phone into my sound system, I have my personal phone plugged in there with Pandora. If they want a specific Genre I play it.


----------



## UL Driver SF (Aug 29, 2014)

Sly said:


> I don't plug uber phone into my sound system, I have my personal phone plugged in there with Pandora. If they want a specific Genre I play it.


Not a bad idea. But my radio doesn't have ports so I don't have to worry about it.


----------



## grams777 (Jun 13, 2014)

Sly said:


> I don't plug uber phone into my sound system, I have my personal phone plugged in there with Pandora. If they want a specific Genre I play it.


Actually, that would have been a better idea. Just have a list of genres the rider could select from. It could even be in their profile as a preset. Then the driver who wanted to, could just change the radio or pandora or whatever they already use ahead of time. Probably far simpler and all that's necessary on these type of rides. Then nobody needs Spotify premium, special setups, or muting navigation. We're not usually going that far anyway.


----------



## UPModerator (Jul 14, 2014)

Let's stick to the subject matter and leave out the attacks. Over 10 posts deleted. No warnings issued yet.


----------



## DjTim (Oct 18, 2014)

UPModerator said:


> Let's stick to the subject matter and leave out the attacks. Over 10 posts deleted. No warnings issued yet.


Can we get the other thread merged into this one? There's 2 relevant conversations going on about this: https://uberpeople.net/threads/uber-music-email-theyre-using-your-data-plan.7212/

I think the continuity on this issue would help everyone here. This is going to be HUGE!

Thank you UPModerator!!!


----------



## IbedrivinUX (Oct 20, 2014)

Optimus Uber said:


> Yep, just re-read the email. Works with the uber app. So if your using your own phone, its going to suck from your data plan. I am paying $10 a week for an uber phone because of data usage and I'm going to let someone sponge off my data line for free, no frickin' way.
> 
> My apologies for my erroneous post before this. No way I am letting anyone do this. Wave the $10 a week fee and ill allow it, but nothing is free in life.
> 
> ...


*I wholeheartedly agree to this! WELL SAID! 
And they know Spotify eats up the data usage, that is why they are deploying it rather then Itunes or whatever system! uber will be making money off the data usages as well! Uber go screw yourself, these riders can wait to hear their bullshit music!*


----------



## Droidsaver (Nov 19, 2014)

The idea behind this feature? Good for UBER ONLY. Once this starts and riders learn of it then the drivers without the option may get less than 5 stars. I have an alternative...I have bluetooth in my vehicle and also a USB port. Bluetooth takes too long to pair. I am going to ask if the rider likes the current music (radio top40 sirius/xm) and will always change it but will offer a USB option for them to play whatever they want using THEIR data. Problem solved. I have cables for all devices(helps for people that need a charge). If you have an aux port do the same thing. I wonder what kickback Uber is getting by using this service?


----------



## IbedrivinUX (Oct 20, 2014)

Droidsaver said:


> The idea behind this feature? Good for UBER ONLY. Once this starts and riders learn of it then the drivers without the option may get less than 5 stars. I have an alternative...I have bluetooth in my vehicle and also a USB port. Bluetooth takes too long to pair. I am going to ask if the rider likes the current music (radio top40 sirius/xm) and will always change it but will offer a USB option for them to play whatever they want using THEIR data. Problem solved. I have cables for all devices(helps for people that need a charge). If you have an aux port do the same thing.* I wonder what kickback Uber is getting by using this service?*


Need we speculate? Huge amounts off the data usages!!! I mean HUGE!!!


----------



## Droidsaver (Nov 19, 2014)

IbedrivinUX said:


> Need we speculate? Huge amounts off the data usages!!! I mean HUGE!!!


And apparently they are working on a bluetooth option for spotify lol. I guess all they see is $$$$$ and have no idea what this business idea will overall do to the drivers. I think they need to upgrade all their iPhones to 5 or 6 and keep the $10/week data charge. I am using Ubers Phone and it is a 4 and they only have 3g coverage. Talk about trying to stream your music and get driving directions.


----------



## StephenJBlue (Sep 23, 2014)

Love how they said that I wonder have to worry or wonder what type of music my passenger likes or wants to hear.

Like I ****ing cared before? LOL. I've never given a shit. It's my radio.. want to listen to something else? Go **** yourself and put on your headphones.

My ratings are fine. Pax doesn't "pick" me because I don't have spotify? I don't ****ing care. Generally, those needy types give low ratings anyway.

And with rate cuts anyway? Sit down.. stuff.. and I will get you to your destination. No frills.. and my rating is fine. 

They can all blow me.


----------



## Droidsaver (Nov 19, 2014)

StrawJim said:


> Love how they said that I wonder have to worry or wonder what type of music my passenger likes or wants to hear.
> 
> Like I ****ing cared before? LOL. I've never given a shit. It's my radio.. want to listen to something else? Go **** yourself and put on your headphones.
> 
> ...


In a nutshell I agree with you. Point A to point B. Done. We will see how this pans out within the next few weeks.


----------



## IbedrivinUX (Oct 20, 2014)

StrawJim said:


> Love how they said that I wonder have to worry or wonder what type of music my passenger likes or wants to hear.
> 
> Like I ****ing cared before? LOL. I've never given a shit. It's my radio.. want to listen to something else? *Go **** yourself* and put on your headphones.
> 
> ...


Exactly and to the last comment above no not all of them, the guys that would like to are not allowed!! But the cute girls! Sure!


----------



## SCdave (Jun 27, 2014)

We all wondered how the Uber 4S Phone could suck up $10 per week of Data Device Fee? Just didn't seem plausible. That is for the normal Driver not called "Optmus Uber" ( who has his Uber Phone on 24/7).

Anyway, was Uber factoring in Spotify (and/ or similar add-on services) when they were figuring out how much to charge drivers to cover the cost of Device Data?


----------



## IbedrivinUX (Oct 20, 2014)

SCdave said:


> We all wondered how the Uber 4S Phone could suck up $10 per week of Data Device Fee? Just didn't seem plausible. That is for the normal Driver not called "Optmus Uber" ( who has his Uber Phone on 24/7).
> 
> Anyway, was Uber factoring in Spotify (and/ or similar add-on services) when they were figuring out how much to charge drivers to cover the cost of Device Data?


No, But they will charge the additional data charges you bet your booty!


----------



## Bob S (Sep 29, 2014)

I rarely have a passenger make a music/radio request, and actually more often than not, they ask that I mute it so they can make a call or listen to their own music with earbuds.

I also use the Uber navigation app quite a bit since it is nicely integrated and I don't have to type in the destination address into a different app. If you say you are music enabled, you can't use Uber navigation. That is going to be my out for the short term.


----------



## SCdave (Jun 27, 2014)

Should we be letting the Riders know that the Drivers are actually paying for the Spotify Data Usage? 

I'll offer my AUX cable to plug their Smartphone in like I normally do when asked (I'm okay with this while I know some Drivers are not).

But I'm leaning towards NOT enabling the Spotify MUSIC feature. If PAX inquires about Spotify, I'll honestly say that Uber requires Drivers to pay for the Spotify Data Usage (factual statement). I just don't feel this is an appropriate expense for an $18Billion company to put on the Driver. I have an AUX Cable, would you like to use it?

PAX can then do whatever they want. Stream Spotify/Pandora using their own data or play music stored on their phone. Or listen to my radio.

After novelty wears off, just don't see enough PAX choosing getting a faster pickup over being able to use the Uber/Spotify feature as criteria for selecting a driver?

Just will have to see how it goes this weekend in Los Angeles/OC area.


----------



## Droidsaver (Nov 19, 2014)

If you are using the android partner app can you go to the menu and tell me what version you have listed? Links I have seen it should be 3.9.0.7 but I have 3.10.0


----------



## UberRyan (Oct 8, 2014)

Curious ., if there is a newer version of the app for those in markets with Uber / Spotify, or if the current version just uses the location of the phone to determine if it is in a city with spotify. I kinda wanna try it.


----------



## grams777 (Jun 13, 2014)

UberRyan said:


> Curious ., if there is a newer version of the app for those in markets with Uber / Spotify, or if the current version just uses the location of the phone to determine if it is in a city with spotify. I kinda wanna try it.


My android partner app is 3.11.0. It doesn't show any Spotify options. Only the iPhone one does.


----------



## DjTim (Oct 18, 2014)

grams777 said:


> My android partner app is 3.11.0. It doesn't show any Spotify options. Only the iPhone one does.


Same here - version 3.11.0, and no spotify option seen. I'm assuming that it's market dependent.


----------



## grams777 (Jun 13, 2014)

DjTim said:


> Same here - version 3.11.0, and no spotify option seen. I'm assuming that it's market dependent.


I'm in the right market though. And it works on the iphone driver app. I don't think its in the android driver app anywhere yet.


----------



## No-tippers-suck (Oct 20, 2014)

I am willing as an Uber driver (i.e. independent contractor!) to:

- serve live Lobster and Champagne during my $4 Trips
- to massage Pax's feet during their $4.50 Trips
- I will also play Pax's music via Spotify, or if they ask also play Porn Movies that I produced with my girlfriend.
- also I will wear a black suit and open the doors to my always shiny and superclean car (I will take a car wash after EACH TRIP!)

- and if it entertains them they can even slap me in the face, that's ok !

All I ask for is getting paid for what it's worth:

Live Lobstermeal = $200
Foot Massage = $45 for 15mins.
Opening doors and wearing a black Suit = see Uber Black car fares
*Spotify via my App = GO ****YOURSELF this is not a party bus !*


----------



## unter ling (Sep 29, 2014)

No-tippers-suck said:


> I am willing as an Uber driver (i.e. independent contractor!) to:
> 
> - serve live Lobster and Champagne during my $4 Trips
> - to massage Pax's feet during their $4.50 Trips
> ...


You forgot to mention price for the porn movies


----------



## LubaLuft (Nov 24, 2014)

"Do you have a preferred radio station?"

That's as far as I go.


----------



## Driver8 (Jul 29, 2014)

cybertec69 said:


> In NY the pax jump in while the car is still in motion, I kid you not.


I've seen them try to do that in Nashville, and I give them 4 stars for it. When in Rome ...


----------



## CLAkid (Oct 23, 2014)

Bob S said:


> How many of you get out and open the door for your passengers? I guess that could encourage tips, but I find most passengers are well trained to never tip.


I am really disappointed about the consistent lack of tipping. It tells me that most riders do not appreciate the service or take it for granted. The rides are so cheap, I would think a $1 or $2 tip is reasonable. If we each got only a $1 tip for each ride, that would boost our earnings by 10%.


----------



## drivernotfound (Nov 5, 2014)

Bob S said:


> but I find most passengers are well trained to never tip.


The tip is included!  lol.


----------



## drivernotfound (Nov 5, 2014)

CabbieGuy93 said:


> I sometimes wear the suit and get the door. It's like dress up I get to feel baller making min wage . Love the reactions from riders..they say "come on, what's the catch"


"I do it for the tips."


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

Business 101 - if it adds to your bottom line, do it. If it does not add to your bottom line, don't do it. If it subtracts from your bottom line, again, don't do it.

There is zero benefit to a driver's profit in doing the Spotify crap. Why do we drive for Uber? Profit. 

We, collectively as drivers, have the ability to kill this before it ever gets off the ground. Don't do it!


----------



## Spanky (Jun 28, 2014)

Had a passenger ask about it today. I said it available on the cars that the drivers want to have the data plan sucked up for free. I told them Uber never checked with us and until I get a per ride fee from Uber for the service I am not on board. They said cool and rated me a 5 at end of ride.


----------



## wtdrivesnj (Dec 5, 2014)

I do not do any uber promotions...
so I say Spotify my ass...
I already pay 20% + $10 per week phone charge
they do not pay me to promote for them
I do not sign on new drivers or new riders
No donate to the hungry
Nope no uber cool aid for me....I've learned
These were good a year ago ... now uber is so saturated promoting for them is only making them money 
You get into my car you are listening to what I'm in the mood  for
Lite FM (everybody likes) 
right now its Xmas music


----------



## TeleSki (Dec 4, 2014)

KrisThuy said:


> how many of u poor uberx drivers dress up like that uberx driver in the vid for 1.10 cents a mile ?


As an X driver, I wear clean jeans, a striped T-Shirt, Polo, or casual Short sleeved button shirt, and black, suede, Skecher tennis shoes. I haven't got the doors, by the time I figure out if I'm getting the right rider, they are already getting in the car.


----------



## marketmark (Dec 2, 2014)

I generally ride around with the radio off, with or without pax.
Rarely, about 5% of rides, someone asks for music and I let them choose the station.
Occasionally someone wants to tap into my Bluetooth and I pretend to fiddle around while telling them to keep trying to connect. Then the ride is over.
I am using the uber phone so I am not worried about data. When they put a finished product out where I can use Bluetooth to connect to my stereo I will use it. My main objection is having another ghetto looking wire running around my dash...


----------



## weidyli (Nov 23, 2014)

It reminds me of Chinese hardware sweatshop


----------



## johnny danger (Nov 4, 2014)

**** THAT,,, I'M LISTENING TO WHAT I WANNA LISTEN TO,,,,,UNLESS I GET A *******,,,THAN I MIGHT CONSIDER IT,,,


----------



## Fauxknight (Aug 12, 2014)

I've always let passengers play their own music within reason, either selecting a station or using my available auxiliary cord...volume is a bigger issue than music selection.

The spotify thing won't work for me though. It's not available at all for android ATM, and I'd really prefer if they got the bluetooth working. Get those two things right and my unlimited data won't mind streaming their music.


----------



## Luberon (Nov 24, 2014)

It is not just about paying for data.it is about your Uber app, GPS, maps, and any other open apps all competing for limited bandwidth in real time. Your phone might simply crash especially during busy surge periods. Thanks, but no thanks.


----------



## Worcester Sauce (Aug 20, 2014)

Luberon said:


> It is not just about paying for data.it is about your Uber app, GPS, maps, and any other open apps all competing for limited bandwidth in real time. Your phone might simply crash especially during busy surge periods. Thanks, but no thanks.


I agree. This would be my concern also.


----------



## Driver 42 (Aug 19, 2014)

EDITED DUE TO OFFENSIVE CONTENT


----------



## Lyft4uDC (Jul 28, 2014)

im not going to do it because I don't want them to jack my speakers up and blow out my speakers. will they pay me to buy those stock speakers? no. will uber? no. therefore radios mine. ITs my car, not pax car. not going to make this a big issue and honestly the only thing I have gripes are the rates and how shitty this supposed technology company fails when theres high demand on their servers.


----------



## CityGirl (Nov 29, 2014)

Brady said:


> Fortunately iOS 8.1.1 screwed up the Bluetooth streaming in a lot of vehicles including my Dodge Charger. Even with a Bluetooth connection, it only plays on phones, not the car speakers.
> 
> When I drive my car, I decide the music and volume. That's Fox News radio during the day, pop in the evening and light jazz after midnight.


I really dislike the idea of someone messing with my radio. Really. Really. Some kid wanted to and he played annoying sh!t that would interfere with my ability to safely drive the car. My partner also drives and some kid did the same to him and cranked it way up. Nope, you're not blowing my speakers or getting me a ticket. I may even stop the car and cancel the ride to avoid the rating hit. if it were ever an issue. Sorry, Uber. You really should poll the drivers on 'neat' ideas.

Here's an idea...if you like music when you roll in someone else's car, use your $200 Beats Wireless headphones and your own phone's music collection. They have way better tech than we do anyway, and will get better sound.


----------



## UberRey (Sep 1, 2014)

Just got the rollout email it uses the DRIVER'S phone. Not the pax. File that away under "Eff THAT". I read the FAQs today. The way Uber plans to defray the costs is by having drivers sign contracts with carriers approved by Uber. Again... Eff That


----------



## Markopolo (Sep 23, 2014)

Not available on Android yet and when it is I will still offer the pas the music I select!!


----------



## Lyft4uDC (Jul 28, 2014)

ill simply continue the official way of being an uber driver regarding this new concept: uninformed and never knew it existed therefore I deny it. plausible deniability sort of stuff.


----------



## AintWorthIt (Sep 30, 2014)

I'm really starting to hate this company.


----------



## Realityshark (Sep 22, 2014)

Optimus Uber said:


> Yep, just re-read the email. Works with the uber app. So if your using your own phone, its going to suck from your data plan. I am paying $10 a week for an uber phone because of data usage and I'm going to let someone sponge off my data line for free, no frickin' way.
> 
> My apologies for my erroneous post before this. No way I am letting anyone do this. Wave the $10 a week fee and ill allow it, but nothing is free in life.
> 
> ...


Love it!!!!!! I will use your line for sure. "I sure would love to hear your shitty music but damn, Uber has not sent me the necessary cable or maybe, the Uber upgrade has made my Uber ap crash...they say they are looking into it. I had the reinstall the Uber ap this morning because the Spotify upgrade kept crashing.....those wacky Uber people."


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

CityGirl said:


> I really dislike the idea of someone messing with my radio. Really. Really. Some kid wanted to and he played annoying sh!t that would interfere with my ability to safely drive the car. My partner also drives and some kid did the same to him and cranked it way up. Nope, you're not blowing my speakers or getting me a ticket. I may even stop the car and cancel the ride to avoid the rating hit. if it were ever an issue. Sorry, Uber. You really should poll the drivers on 'neat' ideas.
> 
> Here's an idea...if you like music when you roll in someone else's car, use your $200 Beats Wireless headphones and your own phone's music collection. They have way better tech than we do anyway, and will get better sound.


I was part of a 3 car motorcade on Australia Day earlier this year tasked with picking up Snoop Dogg and his entourage in my Viano after his spot on the annual "Big Day Out" concert.

Anyhow 2 dudes get in the 3rd row, Snoop sits behind me in the middle and another guy called JT up front with me.

Anyhow JT launches onto the dash playing co-pilot with all the air-con buttons and DJ with the radio. Started giving me the shits.

I suggested a couple of stations that were young and hip and played their sort of music (if you can call it that), but no, JT kept spinning through the dial.

Finally he hit my favorite station MOR Smooth FM, Taylor Swift is singing a sweet tune and within moments the Van fills with the sound of 4 Black Guys hitting perfect harmonies singing along with Taylor Swift!

Snoop Dogg leans forward real close to my ear and whispers "I aint hearing you driver"!


----------



## Long time Nyc cab driver (Dec 12, 2014)

Optimus Uber said:


> Only thing I have ever been asked is do I have an aux cable.


----------



## Long time Nyc cab driver (Dec 12, 2014)

Every other person asks me for an auxiliary cord.
one guy asks "do you have an ox cord" ? Wtf


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

guess im the only one with Sprint unlimited data lol?


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

Bart McCoy said:


> guess im the only one with Sprint unlimited data lol?


Even if I had unlimited data, no, even if AT&T _paid_ me to consume data I would not give pax the opportunity to annoy me with their music or the never ending "turn it up, dude" in my car, under any circumstances.


----------



## rtaatl (Jul 3, 2014)

Bart McCoy said:


> guess im the only one with Sprint unlimited data lol?


Nope...me too, yet I will never have a need for this since they can just bluetooth their own device to the Uconnect system anyway. I'm sure most newer cars have this feature so using uber to act as relay is stupid


----------



## CityGirl (Nov 29, 2014)

Sydney Uber said:


> I was part of a 3 car motorcade on Australia Day earlier this year tasked with picking up Snoop Dogg and his entourage in my Viano after his spot on the annual "Big Day Out" concert.
> 
> Anyhow 2 dudes get in the 3rd row, Snoop sits behind me in the middle and another guy called JT up front with me.
> 
> ...


I will defer to the musical taste of any famous musicians. Great story!!


----------



## Jay2dresq (Oct 1, 2014)

Bart McCoy said:


> guess im the only one with Sprint unlimited data lol?


I have unlimited data on AT&T, and I still have the Uber iPhone, and I'm still not doing the Spotify crap.


----------



## prdelnik666 (Sep 17, 2014)

Just put a sign in the back that reads:"Got spare change? Uber took all of money" lol
What's next? Show shine service as a part of a 5* experience???


----------



## SgtMurphy (Apr 28, 2014)

Regarding this silly assed idea:
Never, ever. **** no. 
My rating is so unimpeachable that at this point I'll straight up answer quickly with any requests for music that don't sound extremely nice:

Me: "Absolutely not, but thank you for asking!"
Pax:_"Dude why are you being like this?"_
Me: "Freud would point to childhood trauma, or perhaps the war. I tend to go with the existentialist or utilitarian perspective. Enjoy the ride Broski."


----------



## SCdave (Jun 27, 2014)

Had my first PAX ask if he could stream Spotify (Uber flavor).

Apologized and explained that I would have had to had that feature turned on before starting the ride (actually before logging on but a bit long winded to explain - also stayed away from Data issue).

Instead, I said, here's my AUX cable, would you mind just streaming from your phone? PAX, of course not. Played his music, talked, and had a great ride - Driver happy, PAX happy, Spotify happy (paying Premium customer)...PAX happy so guessing Uber happy also?


----------

